# Canada PR query



## sunilrshrivastav (Nov 4, 2018)

Dear Friends, 
I am new to this forum.
I am planning to apply Canada PR.
Request you to advise me step by step process for the same.
and also please guide me, in what form does the university mark sheets need to be submitted ( like what kind of attestation needed, how transcripts needed).
Thanks in advance


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

Check the GoC website for this information. We are not here to guide you through each step, just to offer advice when needed.


----------



## Hoaithu (Nov 7, 2018)

Hello,

I'm new comer. I'm planning to apply immigration to Canada via Campbell Immigration Law Firm. Is there anyone to know this company? As i've been consulting with many consulting companies, they are making me confused and I would like to find the most reliable but economic one. Pls.help me advised.

Thanks so much
HT


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

Hoaithu said:


> Hello,
> 
> I'm new comer. I'm planning to apply immigration to Canada via Campbell Immigration Law Firm. Is there anyone to know this company? As i've been consulting with many consulting companies, they are making me confused and I would like to find the most reliable but economic one. Pls.help me advised.
> 
> ...



Why pay someone else to do things that you can do yourself, especially when they will make you do the majority of the work? Keep the money in your own pocket - emigrating is expensive enough already without adding to that expense.


----------



## shiva4canada (Nov 9, 2018)

*How to apply in PNP?*



colchar said:


> Why pay someone else to do things that you can do yourself, especially when they will make you do the majority of the work? Keep the money in your own pocket - emigrating is expensive enough already without adding to that expense.


 whether application for PNP is complex process? How to apply for the same?


----------



## sumitkakkar85 (May 30, 2018)

*Provincial Nomination Query OINP*

Can someone please advise if i get ontario or any other provincial nomination. 
My ielts score is below - 

L 8
R 9
S 7
W 7
CLB 9

CRS score 412

Kindly advise. Thanks!


----------

